
LinkNYC Wi-Fi Kiosks Will Lose Internet Browsers - ChrisArchitect
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/15/nyregion/internet-browsers-to-be-disabled-on-new-yorks-free-wi-fi-kiosks.html
======
ChrisArchitect
see also official statement
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12499710](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12499710)

